# 221213 external auditor awaited for 7th sep



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello,
is anyone on the basis of 221212 external auditor waiting for 7 sep round? Because the immigration website has not updated the occupation ceiling yet. I am worried about the ceiling of external auditor since it only has 1000. Anyone has thoughts about it? please comment.


I submitted my EOI on 16 July with 60 points. Do not know if i could get invited next round.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

up up up, no one goes with this occupation?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> Hello,
> is anyone on the basis of 221212 external auditor waiting for 7 sep round? Because the immigration website has not updated the occupation ceiling yet. I am worried about the ceiling of external auditor since it only has 1000. Anyone has thoughts about it? please comment.
> 
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 16 July with 60 points. Do not know if i could get invited next round.


The ceiling wasn't reached last year and even thought the ceiling has been reduced slightly, the assessment criteria has got tougher so no need to worry IMO.

Whether you'll get an invite in September is impossible to say for certain without the stats but I reckon you won't be far away.


----------



## tikky72 (Jul 15, 2015)

I submitted as Accountant General with 60 points on 11/5/15 no invitation yet. 

Do you know what are the requirements for External Auditor. I have done Bachelor of Accounts from Australia.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

tikky72 said:


> I submitted as Accountant General with 60 points on 11/5/15 no invitation yet.
> 
> Do you know what are the requirements for External Auditor. I have done Bachelor of Accounts from Australia.


this is simple, as long as you can get the skill assessment for external auditor you are eligible. Did you do any auditing course when you were doing your bachelor of accounting? if you done, you could check CPA or ICCA to see you can pass the assessment or not.


----------



## Nathankong (Aug 6, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> Hello,
> is anyone on the basis of 221212 external auditor waiting for 7 sep round? Because the immigration website has not updated the occupation ceiling yet. I am worried about the ceiling of external auditor since it only has 1000. Anyone has thoughts about it? please comment.
> 
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 16 July with 60 points. Do not know if i could get invited next round.




Hi, mate. I think you are very close. Do you know that the information for the 6/July round is out today? It is not optimistic, though... 299 auditors gone in that round alone...

But it surprised me that you did not get the invitation in the 3/August round??????

I submitted my EOI with 60 points as external auditor on 24/07... If you cannot get it, then I cannot...


Let us hope for the best!!!

Cheers, 

Nathan


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi,guys. I lodged my EOI with 60points as external auditor at 7.29, do I stand a chance to get invitation at September round? If so, how is the possibility?Thanks for the replier


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Nathankong said:


> Hi, mate. I think you are very close. Do you know that the information for the 6/July round is out today? It is not optimistic, though... 299 auditors gone in that round alone...
> 
> But it surprised me that you did not get the invitation in the 3/August round??????
> 
> ...


yeah mate, i heard from my agent that the cutoff for 3rd august was 9th July. so i we are lucky enough, we all would be invited in next round. fingers cross


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Hi,guys. I lodged my EOI with 60points as external auditor at 7.29, do I stand a chance to get invitation at September round? If so, how is the possibility?Thanks for the replier


hello jeff, 
guess no one can say this for sure. hope you both you and me can get invited. there is only 390 left. probably it will only last two more rounds. I reckon, 7th September would be our last chance for this occupation because any left over from 7th would not be enough for 60 pointers. So I guess only people have 65 would be invited in the round after 7th. again, 7th Sep would be our last chance. but we will see.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> hello jeff,
> guess no one can say this for sure. hope you both you and me can get invited. there is only 390 left. probably it will only last two more rounds. I reckon, 7th September would be our last chance for this occupation because any left over from 7th would not be enough for 60 pointers. So I guess only people have 65 would be invited in the round after 7th. again, 7th Sep would be our last chance. but we will see.


Yes, you are 100% right. I am just so stressed about the invitation. The the most comments I read show the general idea of cut-off day of September round would be 3rd or 4th August. Some pessimist would say 7.25 would be the last chance for 60 pointers. By the way, when did you lodge your EOI of auditor?


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Yes, you are 100% right. I am just so stressed about the invitation. The the most comments I read show the general idea of cut-off day of September round would be 3rd or 4th August. Some pessimist would say 7.25 would be the last chance for 60 pointers. By the way, when did you lodge your EOI of auditor?


i posted in the very first thread, i lodged my EOI on 16th July. hopefully i will get invited next round. i am just worried about the 65 pointers who would jump up the line.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> i posted in the very first thread, i lodged my EOI on 16th July. hopefully i will get invited next round. i am just worried about the 65 pointers who would jump up the line.


I don't think so. The people qualified as auditor would lodge 2 EOI anyway at the end of last financial year and they had been invited at the second round. The rest of them would have eligibility problem to be a auditor, so it would not be a big problem.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Yes, you are 100% right. I am just so stressed about the invitation. The the most comments I read show the general idea of cut-off day of September round would be 3rd or 4th August. Some pessimist would say 7.25 would be the last chance for 60 pointers. By the way, when did you lodge your EOI of auditor?


Jeff, did you submit your EOI yourself? if so, please let me know if you get invited tonight. because i ask an agent to submit for me so i can only know it by tomorrow morning but i am eager to know it tonight. thanks mate .


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> Jeff, did you submit your EOI yourself? if so, please let me know if you get invited tonight. because i ask an agent to submit for me so i can only know it by tomorrow morning but i am eager to know it tonight. thanks mate .


Sorry,bro, I submitted by my agent as well....What do you think the cut-off day?


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Sorry,bro, I submitted by my agent as well....What do you think the cut-off day?


i do not really know that is why i am so desperate. hope it can make to end of July so both of us can be invited. Do you know anyone else who submitted by themselves?


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> i do not really know that is why i am so desperate. hope it can make to end of July so both of us can be invited. Do you know anyone else who submitted by themselves?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-7th-september-2015-round-64.html#post8136482

look at the thread if any guys who submitted by themselves would post the message that they got invitation. you can compare your EOI date with theirs.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-7th-september-2015-round-64.html#post8136482
> 
> look at the thread if any guys who submitted by themselves would post the message that they got invitation. you can compare your EOI date with theirs.


yeah, but i barely find anyone who is going with external auditor. i have been checking this thread like every day.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Nathankong said:


> Hi, mate. I think you are very close. Do you know that the information for the 6/July round is out today? It is not optimistic, though... 299 auditors gone in that round alone...
> 
> But it surprised me that you did not get the invitation in the 3/August round??????
> 
> ...


Nathan, did you submit your EOI by yourself? if so, please let me know and i am really eager to know if you get invited because i could predict if i get invited.


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

tikky72 said:


> I submitted as Accountant General with 60 points on 11/5/15 no invitation yet.
> 
> Do you know what are the requirements for External Auditor. I have done Bachelor of Accounts from Australia.


Now its too late to submit an EOI under Auditor in my opinion .


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

allenlala said:


> Now its too late to submit an EOI under Auditor in my opinion .


mate would you like to share your information with us? did you go with external auditor and did you receive invitation yet?


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

189rayyar said:


> i posted in the very first thread, i lodged my EOI on 16th July. hopefully i will get invited next round. i am just worried about the 65 pointers who would jump up the line.


Trust me!! you will receive an invitation tonight!! Almost certain!! more than 90%; you should keep an eye on your email tonight at 00:00; you may receive it in a bit delay, like 00:15am melbourne time/


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

189rayyar said:


> mate would you like to share your information with us? did you go with external auditor and did you receive invitation yet?


please see my timeline under my signature. You dont need to worry about that. I will receive your invitation tonight! I submitted on 1st July and invited on 3rd Aug. the cut off date for auditor in the last round is around 8 or 9th July. You submitted on 15 July, then you will receive your invitation tonight! You dont know your EOI id??


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

allenlala said:


> please see my timeline under my signature. You dont need to worry about that. I will receive your invitation tonight! I submitted on 1st July and invited on 3rd Aug. the cut off date for auditor in the last round is around 8 or 9th July. You submitted on 15 July, then you will receive your invitation tonight! You dont know your EOI id??


i asked an agent to submit on my behalf. They would tell me the result tomorrow but i cant wait to know. you know what i am feeling about right. haha


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

189rayyar said:


> i asked an agent to submit on my behalf. They would tell me the result tomorrow but i cant wait to know. you know what i am feeling about right. haha


I completely understand what you are experiencing now! Before I was invited, I had the same feeling as you are having, i was also afraid there would be too many 65 pointers. But the fact was there wasn't many 65 pointers. Even though there are a lots 65 pointers, you can still be invited. Don't worry and take it easy! check it out tomorrow! 

But I believe you may not have a good sleep tonight! haha

Best luck on you!


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

allenlala said:


> I completely understand what you are experiencing now! Before I was invited, I had the same feeling as you are having, i was also afraid there would be too many 65 pointers. But the fact was there wasn't many 65 pointers. Even though there are a lots 65 pointers, you can still be invited. Don't worry and take it easy! check it out tomorrow!
> 
> But I believe you may not have a good sleep tonight! haha
> 
> Best luck on you!


yeah mate, i may just stay up all night and wait for my agent's message haha. anyway, thank you for your sharing.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> yeah, but i barely find anyone who is going with external auditor. i have been checking this thread like every day.


No,I still saw almost 10 guys doing auditor.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

allenlala said:


> please see my timeline under my signature. You dont need to worry about that. I will receive your invitation tonight! I submitted on 1st July and invited on 3rd Aug. the cut off date for auditor in the last round is around 8 or 9th July. You submitted on 15 July, then you will receive your invitation tonight! You dont know your EOI id??


I did my EOI at 29th July with 60 points under auditor, do I get any chance，bro?


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

about 40mins to go . so nervous


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> about 40mins to go . so nervous


are you sure? it is still 21：30 at WA...


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Good luck fellas! 

I submitted on 4th August 60 points External Auditor.
Little bit afraid but it's not the end of the world lol.
I reckon if I don't get invited tomorrow, the quota would be used up or they'll put it on pro rata..what do you guys think?.
30 more minutes to go.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't know why I'm getting the feeling that cutoff date for this round would be 31st of July.
Would be lovely if it's 7th of August at least..what do you guys think?


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> are you sure? it is still 21：30 at WA...


what? do we have time difference? i am in QLD and it is 11:35 now.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

red_man said:


> Good luck fellas!
> 
> I submitted on 4th August 60 points External Auditor.
> Little bit afraid but it's not the end of the world lol.
> ...


it won't be pro rata, because, only 399 left, if do pro rata, there will be 39 each month...pointless to do that..


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> what? do we have time difference? i am in QLD and it is 11:35 now.


Absolutely different...I don't know the 00:00 is east time or?...


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

I think you're right Jeff.
If it's not pro-rata, then maybe 50 or 60 spots would be left for Oct round.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

red_man said:


> I think you're right Jeff.
> If it's not pro-rata, then maybe 50 or 60 spots would be left for Oct round.


I think the 399 would be used up at this turn. If the immigration department still draws 310, there would be 80-70 left. I think they are unlikely to do this... if so, it is a bad news for 60 pointers, since the rest quota would be given to 65 or 70+ pointers...


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

I wish they use most of them for 60 pointers..but don't you think some of the previous invites(610) would he withdrawn or rejected or cancelled etc?.. more.of less there are 400 spots I would say.
Anyways goof luck....just remember it's not the end of the world if you don't get invited 
We'll hope the remaining of us will get invited next round


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

red_man said:


> Good luck fellas!
> 
> I submitted on 4th August 60 points External Auditor.
> Little bit afraid but it's not the end of the world lol.
> ...


bro, did you submit your EOI by yourself? if so , please let us know if you got invited. so i can predict if i am invited.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

red_man said:


> I wish they use most of them for 60 pointers..but don't you think some of the previous invites(610) would he withdrawn or rejected or cancelled etc?.. more.of less there are 400 spots I would say.
> Anyways goof luck....just remember it's not the end of the world if you don't get invited
> We'll hope the remaining of us will get invited next round


yes,man, all the best. did you submitted EOI by agent or yourself? if you did by yourself, could you let me know if you get invited?


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes I did it myself...sure will let you guys know  good luck.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Sure Jeff..will let you know.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

red_man said:


> Yes I did it myself...sure will let you guys know  good luck.


Thanks, god bless you.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> I think the 399 would be used up at this turn. If the immigration department still draws 310, there would be 80-70 left. I think they are unlikely to do this... if so, it is a bad news for 60 pointers, since the rest quota would be given to 65 or 70+ pointers...


agreed.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

it is time baby. show me what you got


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> it is time baby. show me what you got


come on, god bless everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

anyone got invited?


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

red_man said:


> Sure Jeff..will let you know.


red man how you going? got invited?


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Still showing Submitted.
I'll refresh it again at 12:20 and let you guys know.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Chinese agent says 21st 60 pointer under auditor is invited


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Not invited guys!.. just check.again.
Anyways...note my DOE: 4th August, 60 points not invited!
Good luck next round....anyone else got invited?


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> Chinese agent says 21st 60 pointer under auditor is invited


mate ,is this source reliable? if 21st got invited, i would have too..


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

My personal opinion is that cutoff date would be 31st of July..and at least 350 places would be used up...hope it doesn't get pro-rata!!


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

red_man said:


> My personal opinion is that cutoff date would be 31st of July..and at least 350 places would be used up...hope it doesn't get pro-rata!!


hope for the best bro.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

The Chinese agent says the 23rd guy with 60 points not invited.


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff0002 said:


> The Chinese agent says the 23rd guy with 60 points not invited.


jeff0002, the 21st 60 pointer got invited is real?


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

23rd with 60 not invited??.. that's a bad news. Two possibilities:
A) either all of the places used up
B) They are doing pro rata now.

Coz I saw someone else with a different occupation got invited with 60 points on 24th July.!!!


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

red_man said:


> 23rd with 60 not invited??.. that's a bad news. Two possibilities:
> A) either all of the places used up
> B) They are doing pro rata now.
> 
> Coz I saw someone else with a different occupation got invited with 60 points on 24th July.!!!


different occupations have different ceiling mate. it will be little bit different


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Well all the 60 pointers have the same cutoff date if it's not pro-rata.


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

red_man said:


> 23rd with 60 not invited??.. that's a bad news. Two possibilities:
> A) either all of the places used up
> B) They are doing pro rata now.
> 
> Coz I saw someone else with a different occupation got invited with 60 points on 24th July.!!!


I can confirm I have not got invite at 60, 23rd July. Although I do not wish to speculate, it seems as if the places are up.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh 390 places used up in 14 days??.. crazy!!! I hope it's not true though


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

red_man said:


> Oh 390 places used up in 14 days??.. crazy!!! I hope it's not true though


I hope too. Anyways, time to move on. Marching towards NSW then.


----------



## shownomercy (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi guys,
Any one submitted EOI on 22 July??? I know 21 has been invited, 23 has not. What about 22??


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

shownomercy said:


> Hi guys,
> Any one submitted EOI on 22 July??? I know 21 has been invited, 23 has not. What about 22??


Hi man, the 21st one do you confirm? did he or she have 60 or 65.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

I still find it difficult to believe that 390 places have been used up..I think it has been on pro-rata now..again which would be hard for 60 pointers!! but still little bit of hope.


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> Hi man, the 21st one do you confirm? did he or she have 60 or 65.


Yeah please mention the points. Atleast we can silently hope that instead of the ceiling being hit, they have gone the pro-rate way.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> jeff0002, the 21st 60 pointer got invited is real?


I got this info from a Chinese agent, I can't guarantee for that. They allege the date of EOI by their clients' data.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Really disappointed by the result today, I am curious to see the official report. You guys did NSW 190? How is NSW 190 going?


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> Hi man, the 21st one do you confirm? did he or she have 60 or 65.


If your agent submitted on 16 July, you would get invited. Check with your agent and bring back good news to us tomorrow 

I just checked the September thread, the situation for Accountant (2211) is really dire. It seems even 70 pointers who submitted 1-2 weeks ago did not get invited. So more waiting and possibly more competition for Accountant in subclass 190, as 190 is now filled with really high pointers.

This year is such an extraordinary one for skilled visa applicants!


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

Jeff0002 said:


> I did my EOI at 29th July with 60 points under auditor, do I get any chance，bro?


Hey, sorry for no response. Well, I think you should know the result now. At this stage, you may need think what you should do next because the occupation ceiling may be already reached. Best luck on you!


----------



## shownomercy (Sep 6, 2015)

189rayyar said:


> Hi man, the 21st one do you confirm? did he or she have 60 or 65.


21st confirmed with 60ptrs. Some one goes with 60 ptr on 22nd?


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

hello, guys
just confirmed with my agent. i got invited. My DOE was 16th July. thanks for you guys
hope all the best for rest of you


----------



## allenlala (May 8, 2014)

189rayyar said:


> hello, guys
> just confirmed with my agent. i got invited. My DOE was 16th July. thanks for you guys
> hope all the best for rest of you


As I said, you will receive your invitation!!! See? You are lucky enough because the occupation ceiling for auditor has been reached this round. No more invitation for auditor this year!!!
Good luck for your future application ! Now, lodge your application and do your medical and PCC/


----------



## 189rayyar (Jul 17, 2015)

allenlala said:


> As I said, you will receive your invitation!!! See? You are lucky enough because the occupation ceiling for auditor has been reached this round. No more invitation for auditor this year!!!
> Good luck for your future application ! Now, lodge your application and do your medical and PCC/


yeah mate you were right, thanks. finally finally. haha best luck for people who are waiting for next round.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

3rd aug 60 not invited  will go for pte again to get 10 extra points and might applied under accounting.


----------



## varins (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi there,
First time posting here.
I have applied for the visa and it is currently under assessment.
I have also applied for multiple jobs in Assurance LOS.
Until now, i have been rejected for all the jobs which make me feel bit incompetent.
I am not sure it this is because i have not received the visa, or is it that my profile isn't good enough.
I have worked in PwC Thailand for over 2 years now and i am sure i know what i am doing.
Is it easy to get a new job in Australia with regards to this field and is it difficult to get a job in BIG4?
Any response would be highly appreciated.
PS: I am an indian origin - thai born sikh person.
Thanks


----------

